# Custom paint jobs



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Besides an obvious Klein and a Mountain Goat deluxe, what other bike companies made beautiful paint schemes?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Fat, Ibis and salsa


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Dulux.

Grumps


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Land Shark



Ibis


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Grove


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

zygote2k said:


> Besides an obvious Klein and a Mountain Goat deluxe, what other bike companies made beautiful paint schemes?


Every boutique builder.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Every boutique builder.


thanks for stating the obvious Eric.
I'm just not familiar with them and that's why I asked.
I've been getting more interested in the early 90's bikes and would like to own/build/paint one of the cool ones.
My father used to paint custom colors on race cars back in the day and seeing some of the gorgeous Mountain Goat deluxe pictures and talk of 70's stuff in another thread has brought up distant memories that I would like to recapture.
Don't worry, I'm not wiping tears away right now.
The old man has done lots of Candy Apple lacquer and Imron paint jobs over the years and I think maybe he'd like to do a bike before he croaks.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

Brave.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

midnight aurora


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Didn't know GT paint was custom.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

You can have Chris send your just built frame across town to Toxic Harald @ Toxic Labs instead of painting it in house and he'll paint whatever you want on it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

zygote2k said:


> thanks for stating the obvious Eric.


Oh ya, sorry. What a silly thing for me to do.

"Quote Originally Posted by zygote2k View Post
No clue how much they're worth today- probably as much as you can get."


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Didn't know GT paint was custom.


I always thought those were some of the ugliest bikes possible, but I suppose tastes vary.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Didn't know GT paint was custom.


Funny we have one with the same "custom" paint job..


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Oh ya, sorry. What a silly thing for me to do.
> 
> "Quote Originally Posted by zygote2k View Post
> No clue how much they're worth today- probably as much as you can get."


Are you gonna hound me over this? 
Think about it for a minute- it's an uncommon and unusual bike component that could go high or low depending on the demand at any given time, so I think my comment is fair enough.
Let's agree to disagree and why don't you show us some nice pretty custom paint?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

yeti.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Zygote, please knock it off. You're getting a reputation for whining.

I love Huelse's candy cane Ibis and don't forget the Wolfman! The wedding tandem also is up there.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Ed Litton


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Is that Fat Chance a Leni Fried? Her stuff is always cool.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Didn't we already a long thread about this topic?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

GOB- those 3 bikes you posted are nice. especially the map.
DFA- Toxik looks very nice. 
The Ibis near the top of the thread is great too.
I think that the deluxe tops them all or at least what I've seen so far.
Thanks.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

zygote2k said:


> GOB- those 3 bikes you posted are nice. especially the map.
> DFA- Toxik looks very nice.
> The Ibis near the top of the thread is great too.
> I think that the deluxe tops them all or at least what I've seen so far.
> Thanks.


Yeah, which deluxe paint job? I was thinking of the California Yuppie when I saw this thread.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Oh ya, sorry. What a silly thing for me to do.
> 
> "Quote Originally Posted by zygote2k View Post
> No clue how much they're worth today- probably as much as you can get."


You're welcome.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

excuse me while I whip this out


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I was looking through Carstens pictures and he has a Deluxe with incredible colors- that one.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

for real custom paint check this guy out.....

Another Gallery of Custom Airbrush Painting by Artist, Darin Wheeler

Most of the wild painjobs from VRC days were just splatter jobs/dry brush or terrible airbrush stuff over a basecoat...That stuff always made me think "why ruin such a nice bike with that paint??"
Then again, to each his own I guess....I'm prepping one of my bikes for a small mural project now...cant wait to get it goin.

that bike with the map is sweet...I like the mural paintjobs the best(some time and thought put in it). Most of the other painjobs have no ryme or reason...just hacked in color..unless they were tripping, they shouldnt have been painting.

Can someone post a link to the old thread?..I did a search and found nothing.
As a hobbyist custom painter, I love to see these crazy painjobs even if I cringe from most of them.
TIA


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

hollister said:


> Didn't we already a long thread about this topic?


Would love to see the old thread, if anybody can find a link.

Not vintage, but I think these guys do some pretty cool paint jobs in that vein, and find myself looking at their galleries from time to time :

Black Cat Gallery 1
Black Cat Gallery 2
Groovy Cycleworks


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

That urban bike in gallery 2 has a super cool brazed y stem. looks impressive along with the blue rectangular paint job


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Pegoretti..


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Zygote, please knock it off. You're getting a reputation for whining.


Rumpfy can be a dick to all but the chosen few, but no one can whine about it? That's not playing nice...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sho220 said:


> Rumpfy can be a dick to all but the chosen few, but no one can whine about it? That's not playing nice...


Playing nice? This isn't kindergarten, it's the internet.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

sho220 said:


> Rumpfy can be a dick to all but the chosen few, but no one can whine about it? That's not playing nice...


*+One*


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

colker1 said:


> Pegoretti..


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Doh!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sho220 said:


> Rumpfy can be a dick to all but the chosen few, but no one can whine about it? That's not playing nice...


People have been known to take the whining over to Facebook when not getting the reactions they want here.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

patineto said:


> *+One*


I think its time to update your sig. You really gotta let that go.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> People have been known to take the whining over to Facebook when not getting the reactions they want here.


take your own advice and continue to whine about it over on facebook instead of here where you're constantly trying to derail the thread with your taunts trying to get a reaction.
Stop, suck it up, move on. I'm done with being singled out here.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

zygote2k said:


> I'm done with being singled out here.


Then stop acting in a manner that asks for it.

All I'm saying on the matter.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

patineto said:


>


So perhaps I'm just unaware of some mod, and sorry to derail from paint, (cute dog BTW) but what's up with the brake set up?

Obviously a tandem, but it appears that fork was built to run two brakes from the get go.

Kinda cool....


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> So perhaps I'm just unaware of some mod, and sorry to derail from paint, (cute dog BTW) but what's up with the brake set up?
> 
> Obviously a tandem, but it appears that fork was built to run two brakes from the get go.
> 
> Kinda cool....


whoa,,..good eye....theres alot of craziness going on up front...I'm diggin' that spacer extension....is is actually functional for something....a light?


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> So perhaps I'm just unaware of some mod, and sorry to derail from paint, (cute dog BTW) but what's up with the brake set up?
> 
> Obviously a tandem, but it appears that fork was built to run two brakes from the get go.
> 
> Kinda cool....


You can find many more pictures of the setup *Here*


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

How do you run 2 front brakes? Is there some sort of cable splitter or are there 2 front brake levers?


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Wrong thread.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> People have been known to take the whining over to Facebook when not getting the reactions they want here.


hahahahahahahha... i never thought i could cross post mtbr and facebook.


----------



## O'Lore (Jul 12, 2013)

You can find some beautiful works at velocolour.com and at sungraphics.com.au, worth seeing even if they are mostly pre or post 90's bikes/frames/components....


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

Paul Brodie did some nice fades and splatter paint jobs.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Otis Guy with custom D+D paint.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Otis Guy with custom D+D paint.


Recycled pic.

Just kidding, that is rad!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Linoleum said:


> Recycled pic.
> Just kidding, that is rad!


It's no Karakoram. 

Sadly, thats about all the progress I've made.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

Rick at D+D Cycles can still lay down the Camo.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

shawnw said:


> Rick at D+D Cycles can still lay down the Camo.
> View attachment 848168


Beautiful paint!!!

Although calling that custom is the same as calling the GT paint custom. They're both very cool "stock" paint jobs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

I beg to differ. Take a closer look, this is a model year 2000 Ritchey. This is how the frame started before Rick and I decided on the Camo paint. I intercepted this frame before a "stock" paint job was laid down.







Thanks for the compliment though, he does nice work.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Shawn! That looks fantastic!

I think what laffeaux is saying is that in the vintage era, it was a stock color (as you know since you have a few  ) even though it's now considered custom. We're just talking about the custom jobs of the era.

In any case, it's a beauty.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Dammit Eric, finish that bike already!

Between your OG and Tim's Champion....longest builds ever, haha.



Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Dammit Eric, finish that bike already!
> 
> Between your OG and Tim's Champion....longest builds ever, haha.
> 
> Steve


Its true. Though I did get the last part I need. Now I need Hollisters help with the wheel build and I can finish it off! It'll be the greatest build of...2014.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

So now Hollister is the hold up? 


Rumpfy said:


> Its true. Though I did get the last part I need. Now I need Hollisters help with the wheel build and I can finish it off! It'll be the greatest build of...2014.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

shawnw said:


> I beg to differ. Take a closer look, this is a model year 2000 Ritchey. This is how the frame started before Rick and I decided on the Camo paint. I intercepted this frame before a "stock" paint job was laid down.
> View attachment 848215
> 
> Thanks for the compliment though, he does nice work.


does the shape actually gives anymore flex than straight stays?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Dammit Eric, finish that bike already!
> 
> Between your OG and Tim's Champion....longest builds ever, haha.
> 
> Steve


I think Hollister's Gossamer is also in contention.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

colker1 said:


> does the shape actually gives anymore flex than straight stays?


I had a CX bike with those stays. It rode great, but if the stays gave additional flex it was minimal. They may add some compliance, but mostly they just look cool.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> So now Hollister is the hold up?


Haha! I'd love to blame him, but no. He'll be the guy that allows me to actually finish it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

Shoot, I want to be involved. Can I pump up your tires?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

zygote2k said:


> How do you run 2 front brakes? Is there some sort of cable splitter or are there 2 front brake levers?


brake lever pulls two cables:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

laffeaux said:


> I had a CX bike with those stays. It rode great, but if the stays gave additional flex it was minimal. They may add some compliance, but mostly they just look cool.


Were going off topic, but what the heck. I agree with Laffeaux, mininal flex, but I love the look. Tom had this design on the Plexus, Swiss Cross, and Chicane. Here's a Plexus of mine that isn't a wall hanger. If you notice it doesn't have a chain stay bridge, not sure if that aids in it flexing or not. Just so this isn't a total derailment, the color is custom by D+D Cycles.


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

donk said:


> Paul Brodie did some nice fades and splatter paint jobs.


That's funny because the other Canadian Paul Brodie of note was apparently also a saxophonist before he became a bike builder.

Also, is it just me or do most 'custom' paint jobs look like a toddler went to town on the frame with a box of paints and a magic marker? Maybe they look a lot better in person...


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

lewisfoto said:


> brake lever pulls two cables:


Two different levers actuated independently or all at ones.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

patineto said:


> Two different levers actuated independently or all at ones.
> ]


Cool


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Mantis


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

robinmiller said:


> Also, is it just me or do most 'custom' paint jobs look like a toddler went to town on the frame with a box of paints and a magic marker? Maybe they look a lot better in person...


I agree 100%...no skill at all in most of the "custom" paintjobs then. Custom is a word that really is up to allot of interpretation...when most folks get their bike repainted/powdercoated, they say its been custom painted...Me, I say its been repainted unless it actually had some thought and skill that made it more than a basecoat color, simple fade, drybrush, airbrush blotch/blotches....when I see these earlier ones I cringe, but for some reason, I still find all the vintage paint weirdness kind cool. But many of them do look very childish.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Playing nice? This isn't kindergarten, it's the internet.


Wow...sticking up for Rumpy...shocking. Get off your knees for crying out loud. "Because internets" is not a valid excuse for being an a-hole...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sho220 said:


> Wow...sticking up for Rumpy...shocking. Get off your knees for crying out loud. "Because internets" is not a valid excuse for being an a-hole...


Seriously dude. Insinuating I'm giving anybody a blow job is uncalled for. Consider yourself warned.

Rumpfy can take care of himself just like anybody else. PM him for gods sake. I'm not his keeper. Stop being such a crybaby.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> Seriously dude. Insinuating I'm giving anybody a blow job is uncalled for. Consider yourself warned.
> 
> Rumpfy can take care of himself just like anybody else. PM him for gods sake. I'm not his keeper. Stop being such a crybaby.


Man, the bickering on this thread is better than the bikes.

And yes, the usual suspects in the VRC are fairly imperious, but hell, it won't change and often they can be really helpful. I think it is fair to say that after all these years, it is unlikely that their modus operandi is going to change, so if you don't like it, you'll have to venture into other vintage/classic waters.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sho220 said:


> Wow...sticking up for Rumpy...shocking. Get off your knees for crying out loud. "Because internets" is not a valid excuse for being an a-hole...


All I did was give an answer similar to the kind of answer Zygote gave in another thread and I'm a dick?
Didn't like the reply GOB posted and this means she's giving me BJs?

The world is full of assh0les. You're not any less of one than I am...except I'm clever and you're low brow.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

This thread is full of so much win....

Cool bikes and paint,

Snarky sarcasm,

Busting on noobs and og' s,

Razzing Rumpfy,

A bit of Hollister for good measure,

And top top it all off, GoB said "blow job" (insert Beavis and Butthead laugh here)....


I really do love this dysfunctional clubhouse.




Steve


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Every boutique builder.


3 pages later this is proving to be very true


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

hollister said:


> 3 pages later this is proving to be very true


I agree with both of you but since I am still new to the game, I figured I'd ask the experts for help and pictures.
Is the Otis Guy supposed to be like the Fruit Stripe Gum Zebra?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

eastcoaststeve said:


> This thread is full of so much win....
> 
> Cool bikes and paint,
> 
> ...


Sums it up nicely.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

zygote2k said:


> I agree with both of you but since I am still new to the game, I figured I'd ask the experts for help and pictures.
> Is the Otis Guy supposed to be like the Fruit Stripe Gum Zebra?


Ha! I've always thought it reminded me of something. I think you nailed it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> This thread is full of so much win....
> Cool bikes and paint,
> Snarky sarcasm,
> Busting on noobs and og' s,
> ...


Text book VRC thread! It'd be weird if it was any other way. 



zygote2k said:


> I agree with both of you but since I am still new to the game, I figured I'd ask the experts for help and pictures.
> Is the Otis Guy supposed to be like the Fruit Stripe Gum Zebra?


I'm afraid my info only comes with a hint (ok, maybe more) of arrogant sarcasm...but its not necessarily inaccurate info.  

As for the OG, thats what its always reminded me of too. Great gum, flavor doesn't last too long though.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

All that's missing is Stan.......Knock on wood.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Steve








The dude that did Tamoflage








Gecko








Moots


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Here's one I did myself. It took a long time to perfect the faux patina paint job (years in fact) but I think I finally got it right.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

BP, always glad to see that Gecko...it's a stunning bike....have you had a chance to ride it?


Steve


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

I think any reference to GOB should be edited and removed. This was a low point for VRC and any remembrance of that moment should be erased. She can take a punch with the best of them, but nobody deserves what was said.


----------



## Pepperman (Oct 14, 2004)

1988 Ibis Custom









The "two bikes in one" paint


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

I did not put that link in, its weird.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

So many standout paint jobs, that Ibis is one of my favorites.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

It's hard to tell if this Yeti is black or white.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> It's hard to tell if this Yeti is black or white.


Did you end up with that one? Really cool bike.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Did you end up with that one? Really cool bike.


Yes sir.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Yes sir.


Right on. GK is a good dude too. I like the effort that went in to that harlequin fade. K'Ville bike?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> K'Ville bike?


Probably not. I have another bike that I'll likely race.


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

laffeaux said:


> It's hard to tell if this Yeti is black or white.


Nice carry strap. IMO, all vintage MTBs should have them! At least for the driveside photo.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Probably not. I have another bike that I'll likely race.


KHS or a GT?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> KHS or a GT?


I'll probably race the KHS and show the GT.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I love those half color bikes...now thats a tough fade job...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

laffeaux said:


> It's hard to tell if this Yeti is black or white.


Wow, that's a beauty...matching Bullseyes to boot.
(I do spy a red jockey wheel violation though).

More pics please.

Steve


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> (I do spy a red jockey wheel violation though).


Either you have really good eyes, or you've seen pics before.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> Either you have really good eyes, or you've seen pics before.


Or your eyes are bad....as I can see the red jockey wheel too. neener neener.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

This won't match black or white either


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Can't believe there is not a Landshark in this thread yet.


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

Ooooh, that is nice!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Pepperman said:


> 1988 Ibis Custom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one.. is out of this world. Wild. From tubing, geometry to painting.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Plus it has that Fruit Stripe theme going for it.


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

here is it's bigger brother:


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm realizing and agreeing with Syklystt on this- that there are only a few truly custom painted bikes.
All of the striped bikes aren't even in the same league and many of the ones posted here have crazy colors but few can come close to the Deluxes.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I think the paint jobs you are referring to aren't necessarily specific to a brand or model, but are more the artist. In the case of the Mountain Goats, most of the good ones were done by Russ Pickett/Air Art, but he also painted other bikes. Another example would be Leni Fried who painted whatever brand of bike that someone wanted her to paint. John Slawta/Land Shark is another of my favorites, and although he won't paint non Land Sharks now, there are some of his early paint jobs on other brands.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

muddybuddy said:


> I think the paint jobs you are referring to aren't necessarily specific to a brand or model, but are more the artist. In the case of the Mountain Goats, most of the good ones were done by Russ Pickett/Air Art, but he also painted other bikes. Another example would be Leni Fried who painted whatever brand of bike that someone wanted her to paint. John Slawta/Land Shark is another of my favorites, and although he won't paint non Land Sharks now, there are some of his early paint jobs on other brands.


ya....the diff. between a painter and an artist...throwing a pintjob on a bike does not make it custom...some artistic ability must be used to become a custom. Anybody can paint a bike. Now you can say that its a "custom color" and that applies to many bikes out there...its all about opinion anyhow....i would think that allot of the blotchy painjobs are somewhat artistic but we all have our idea of what art is...way too subjective. Hopefully I can add my own flavor of custom art to this thread someday...I have my bike almost ready to paint and the idea somewhat solidified...just gotta find a bunch of time and hope that I have the ability to do what I want.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

This FAT was painted to match the (original owner) photographer's business card (grey with orange triangles). While not so "artistic", it is one-of-a-kind custom.


----------



## bushrangermtb (Jan 7, 2009)

Love the colour of that blue plexus..... If I could just find one in my colour !


----------



## 52Ford (Jul 28, 2014)

It's custom but not factory. This is a Troy Lee job from 1991.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

I posted this elsewhere but slow Sunday.
IMG_3920 by lawrencejobe, on Flickr
IMG_3922 by lawrencejobe, on Flickr
IMG_3931 by lawrencejobe, on Flickr


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Forget the paint that is some custom bike. But fix that flat...


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

lewisfoto said:


> Forget the paint that is some custom bike. But fix that flat...


LOL. Photo was taken the day I brought it home. This is how it looks now:

IMG_3992 by lawrencejobe, on FlickrIMG_3993 by lawrencejobe, on Flickr


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe you've seen this before. I just stumbled across it and decided it needed to be shared. I had a hard time deciding if it should be here with "custom paint jobs" or in the "most beautiful bike you've ever seen" thread, though. Oh, man!:

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/rat-fink-my-new-quiring-426973.html

Not VRC, but those of my vintage will appreciate the Roth reference and forgive its modern-ness.














[
ATTACH=CONFIG]1097180[/ATTACH]


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That's pretty damn cool.


iamkeith said:


> Maybe you've seen this before. I just stumbled across it and decided it needed to be shared. I had a hard time deciding if it should be here with "custom paint jobs" or in the "most beautiful bike you've ever seen" thread, though. Oh, man!:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/rat-fink-my-new-quiring-426973.html
> 
> ...


----------

